# Covid pay?



## mav1694 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi, I tested positive, did that whole process, and got approved....just wondering....when does that covid pay come in? I got the approval this Tuesday however I will be paid this Friday . So my question is, will I be payed in this paycheck or the next? or at any random time of the week? Anyone been through this? Know whats going to happened? Do I have to call them again?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2022)

Ask your hr. It would be listed as emergency time off.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2022)

Covid pay would be on the paycheck in lieu of the time you were out. 
Payroll is keyed on Monday so, if it was approved Tuesday, it will probably be on the next check. 
If it was for a week you were already paid for (but missed days), it will likely be on the next paycheck.


----------

